# down for a couple days



## poorboy (Mar 11, 2016)

Been down all week and just surf fishing with live shrimp from opal beach down to the pier in Navarre. No luck...got hit by a big ugly but he broke me off.

Just feel like catching something before I have to head home Friday.

Any tips? i know the surf has been slow...dare I try the pier...I'm not setup for that. Just a bait bucket a single med action rod and basic tackle.

What would you suggest?


----------

